# Here we go again! cough, cough.



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 21, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322604178883


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 21, 2017)

I saw that the otherday and was wondering if it was the same guy or the new owner trying to unload it


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 21, 2017)

nice chainring :eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2017)

Does anyone know for sure if any part of this is Genuine Harley Davidson? (tried to phrase so not to offend anyone).


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 21, 2017)

Left rear axle nut,  Genuine H-D


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2017)

What a mess...Hope I'm not _offending_ anyone by making that comment


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hope I'm not _offending_ anyone by making that comment




maybe the dude that took 3yrs to restore that bad boy


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 22, 2017)

They should stick to choo-choo trains and toys.....


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 22, 2017)

Love the hd green...   ;0


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 22, 2017)

you have all greatly offended me now.

I very much like that nice green bicycle!

This thread must cease!


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 22, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Love the hd green...   ;0




.... Home Depot


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2017)

So here it is what I sent the seller of this fine machine--yeah that's sarcasm!
Whoever told you this was an HD was lying. No part of this bike is HD. The chain ring is a very poor reproduction. Just thought you should know so you can revise your auction.

Here is the honest seller's response (more sarcasm "You could be right however we have 3 originals to compare it to. So I doubt it. Good luck."

BTW I don't care if I offended anyone by outing this scum sucking POS. They are deliberately trying to sucker someone. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2017)

*Sneaky 'ole Grinch! Even his bike is green!*


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 24, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> So here it is what I sent the seller of this fine machine--yeah that's sarcasm!
> Whoever told you this was an HD was lying. No part of this bike is HD. The chain ring is a very poor reproduction. Just thought you should know so you can revise your auction.
> 
> Here is the honest seller's response (more sarcasm "You could be right however we have 3 originals to compare it to. So I doubt it. Good luck."
> ...



I don't think I have ever seen this side of you Shawn.  Lol.   I'm digging it


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 24, 2017)

how he's made 251 deals on Fleebay and has 100% +feedback  :eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> how he's made 251 deals on Fleebay and has 100% +feedback  :eek:




From what I can see, that feedback is from three sales in 6 months and the other 248 is probably from purchases.


----------

